# The elevation project



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

The problem with identifying how a skyscraper looks in a skyline from a diagram is that in the diagram all the buildings have the same elevation, however this is not true in real life. Therefore I'd like to make a database for elevation heights so that multiple skyscrapers within a city can be better compared. I'd like to ask anybody who knows where to find such info to let me know, I'll be very gratefull for any help.

Thank you for your time
Kanto


----------



## lowenmeister (Oct 1, 2012)

That would be very interesting,I have always wondered this about those hong kong midlevels highrises.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

yeah, for chongqing it will be extremely interesting


----------



## RockAss (Aug 13, 2011)

^^ ChongQing that's what first came into my mind too, after reading first post


----------



## deekshith (Oct 8, 2010)

The best is to use google earth software..... because of use of metric cameras it is possible to find the elevation of any point on earth with respect to mean sea level in GE.

Place the cursor on the point where you want to find out the elevation WRT sea level.


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

^^ Thanks, I'll try it out :cheers:


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

We looked that that. Google Maps has an altitude field but from what I can tell looking at my home town it sometimes is off my many meters.


----------



## LeCom (Nov 29, 2003)

This is a great idea for a project. I've thought of this sort of thing many times before. I'd be happy to see what you come up with.

Kanto, I know we don't see eye to eye on some things, but sometimes you're really on point kay:

I'd also be really interested in what you'd come up with San Francisco. I may be wrong, but on the skyline, their Bank of America building appears taller than Transamerica Pyramid, their actual tallest, because Bank of America is located at a higher elevation.


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

^^ Thanks, I appreciate that :cheers:


----------



## heightincreasing (Dec 12, 2012)

cool so would this database be better than googles?


----------

